# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  SD-WILD *official*

## zebrah

Lucid dreaming from the perspective of an eight year old.
What follows is a interview and tutorial described by my eight year old brother. He has been lucid dreaming for quite a while and he wanted the world to know how he does it. Obviously some of his grammar isn't going to be the best but I don't want to take what he says out of context. If you look at how he phrases things you will realize how great the mind of a child is.

What is in this post is going to blow your minds. Most everything he says is the exact opposite of how the WILD technique is taught. I'm not saying this is going to work for everyone but it certainly works for him. Keep your mind open and realize this is all 100% true. I have asked him multiple times and he is consistent. 

 What follows is a quick statement about why he was interviewed.
I just got it [WILDing] and now I’m telling it so other people can get a good life and don’t have a bad day. My dad got really mad and frustrated when he had a bad dream.

INTERVIEW:
Zebrah: How long have you had lucid dreams?
Chris: Since I was four

Z: What's the longest lucid dream you have ever had.
C: Half an hour

Z: How long are your average lucid dreams.
C: Maybe a minute

Z: How do you lucid dream
C: I always get in a comfortable position. Where my covers are soft. I always just start think of stuff, thoughts and thoughts. Then i just go into the dream.

Z: do you not move when you do this?
C: Kind of, because the more you move the more you don’t get in a good position.

Z: Do you go straight into a lucid dream or do you have normal dreams first.
C: I usually have a lucid first.

Z: Are you instantly aware that your dreaming?
C: Not really, Always get to feel relaxed in your dream. Cool down your muscles.

Z: How long does this take?
C: About half an hour. I kinda move a little, and I always itch before i get into it. When i itch on it it, it gives you more dreaming. Your mind tries to get you out of there so you have to itch before you do it. You got to itch itch itch itch.

Z: do you do this at the beginning of the night?
C: Yeah

Z: Most of what your saying about how to WILD is the polar opposite of what is taught.
C all I’m doing is just getting into a good position and waiting to have a dream. What their doing is getting out of the good position by waking up in the night.

Z: What does it feel like when you WILD? Do you go into sleep paralysis?
C: Well, my eyes are kinda twitchy some times smooth kind of like a projector projecting your dream from my eyes. Like they are little projectors. I make it way easier, I don’t enter sleep paralysis, what happens if your in a dream you need to wait. When you get into a very comfortable position and you dream when you wake up your in sleep paralysis.  

TUTORIAL:

Smooth Dreaming.
SD-WILD
Step 1: Get into a comfortable position.
Step 2: Take off all this itches, by itching them but not so hard or it stings.
Step 3: Start sleeping. [Start waiting]
Step 4: Start entering the dream.
Step 5: I cool down my muscles, keep them relaxed feel like your the bed. Like your a blanket as soft as you can be. Don’t sweat, don’t feel scared.
Step 6: start dreaming.

[Zebrah] Yeah it's fairly simple but there it is. He does this before bed and told me once that he has lucid dreams anywhere form twice a week to over once a night, it all depends. I'm going to give this a go for every night for at least two weeks. If it works, then great and I will keep using it. If it doesn't work I will realize it's not for me. I'll post my results soon. Below are his tips on dream control they seem very interesting and work for him. Ps he doesn't keep a DJ and he remembers almost all of his Lucid Dreams.

TIP: don’t get what you want if you don’t know what it looks like, don’t make it. Your brain is trying to hard to make something. Use effects to make stuff. Just think think think. I make an explosion and poof there it is.



REALITY CHECK:

Smooth Dreaming.
SD-WILD[Not his exact words but this is it] When you dream it's night time. So if you think your dreaming ask yourself if you woke up this morning yet.


RESULTS:
Chris really wants people to be able to lucid dream and would appreciate any feed back. If you have some luck with this technique please post back. He says he will answer questions if you have any. He really wants people to be able to be happy and I would appreciate it also if some of you could give this a go.  ::D: 

Here is one of the dreams he told me that he seems really fond of (hes 
drawing a picture of it right now lol)

"I had a dream about a fox strapping me to a tree and I was trying to close my eyes and open them but I could actually feel them opening but it wasn’t turning black. I stayed in the dream."

Thanks for reading.
~Zebrah

----------


## Indeed

I'll try this.....
If an eight-year-old  can do it, it may be the easiest way.
Let's see.

----------


## zebrah

Indeed, indeed. (lol) The mind of a child so much much less impacted by social conditioning. Many children have a much stronger connection to their dreams. They haven't had the life crushed out of them by the strange world we live in. I know if I have children I'm going to teach them about lucid dreaming in hopes to make lucid dreaming a well known part of life as it should be. I know my brothers dreams are very vivid and when he has a nightmare he is very bothered by it. I find it interesting how easy it is for him to Lucid dream. I struggle so much with WILDing so I hope this works for me.

I think the world may finally be starting to accept lucid dreaming. I see more and more references to it in the media and I hope it will become more popular because as my brother says "I want the world to be happy"

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Woah...I need to try the scratching thing.  That's awesome!

----------


## zebrah

I know if this works wilding is actualy going to be comfortable. That's  something he emphisized a lot was being comfortable so keep that in mind.

----------


## nina

I love kids.

----------


## ClearView

This is great! Tell Chris thanks for sharing. He deserves a cookie  :smiley: 
-CV

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> This is great! Tell Chris thanks for sharing. He deserves a cookie 
> -CV



And a Master's Degree. 

If only there was one for 'Theory of WILDing'.... ::hrm::

----------


## zebrah

> This is great! Tell Chris thanks for sharing. He deserves a cookie 
> -CV



he says "send me the cookie"

I hope you all try this tonight and we can get some feedback. I know I'm trying

----------


## ClearView

I am trying this tonight, as well as various other techniques. I am a multi-techniquer.
-CV

----------


## zebrah

nice cv. Don't you love what he named it lol. My other brother says it sounds sexy. Another thread was posted by a new member about the same time I posted this one and he did the same thing last night. Maybe this will be the next big technique!?!

----------


## DreamingDragon

wouldnt i being doing a DELD at step 3?

----------


## zebrah

> wouldnt i being doing a DELD at step 3?



First of it is DEILD and, nope DEILD means dream exit induced lucid dream. That is when you train yourself to wake up after dreams and not to move. After not moving you quickly go back into a dream. This tutorial is for WILDing before bed. That's why Chris called it the smooth dream WILD because there is no need for freezing and dealing with itches, and waking up in the night  :smiley: 

EDIT: and by start sleeping he means start waiting.

----------


## nina

I actually did something similar to this last night as well by just going to my little fantasy universe until finally entering a dream...though it takes me about 2 hours to get into a dream this way. The techniue has only worked on a few rare occasions. There was something in the air last night...so many people got lucid...

----------


## MidniteHazard

i will make sure to try this when i can  :smiley: . the mind of a child is so powerful

----------


## Freemorph

I will be honest and maybe the first one to say but I have no clue what the instructions mean.  ::|:  I am lost. Mind you, I am mildly retarded (not literally)

----------


## Clyde Machine

An interesting interview.  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

> I will be honest and maybe the first one to say but I have no clue what the instructions mean.  I am lost. Mind you, I am mildly retarded (not literally)



I think I'm going to write a version with my own words to help people who don't understand lol. Right now I need to get ready for bed :p

basicly get ready for bed, get comfortable, if you need to stratch yourself just do it don't agonize over it. Relax your body don't be stiff. Start to enter the dream. Once you are dreaming relax your dream body (stabalization) then being your dream. Don't strain your subconsious by trying to replicat things you don't fully know. If you are changing the dream scene create an explosion or smoke screen to allow your brain to assemble the new scene it expects to see.


ALSO: I'm going to interview him about his DEILD technique soon. Good luck tonight everyone  :smiley:

----------


## username695

Sounds good.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> First of it is DEILD and, nope DEILD means dream exit induced lucid dream. That is when you train yourself to wake up after dreams and not to move. After not moving you quickly go back into a dream. This tutorial is for WILDing before bed. That's why Chris called it the smooth dream WILD because there is no need for freezing and dealing with itches, and waking up in the night 
> 
> EDIT: and by start sleeping he means start waiting.



Oooh...I'll try the right way today.  :thumbs:

----------


## nina

I sort of doubt this is going to work for anyone. There's a reason why WBTB is so effective and why we do a lot of these things that would seem so silly to a child that doesn't understand. REM cycle when you go to sleep at night is very short too, so any lucids will likely be short lived. You need to sleep for a few hours first at least . I think when you're 8 a lot of things are more simple. This thread just makes me want to be 8 again...though I never had lucid dreams till I was 18.

----------


## zebrah

yeah idk about it working. I did get really close to a WILD though. the real question is does this work well in the afternoon or after sleeping for a while. because a WILD would be much more comfortable then.

----------


## nina

^ I used to do something similar everyday while napping and get lucid for hours...I called them "Unintentional WILDs"...because I would just lay down to take a nap without thinking about WILDing or getting lucid, andI would alwyss become conscious duringthe vibrational stage or onceI entered a dream. In fact, all my luciddreamsused to benap induced in thisway. 

Oh andone element which I think helped me have unintentional WILDs during naps is the use of a stimulant like ephedra or caffeine before attempting to nap. I woouldstill be ableto fall asleep butwouldremain at a very light level of sleep. 

*bangs on keybord*

----------


## zebrah

oh that's interesting.. I got very close to a WILD, closer then I ever have before going to bed. I think there is a possibility of this working at anytime durring the day. Sure doing it before bed might produce less long lucid dreams but combining that with DEILD could work really well.

----------


## Freemorph

So it's basically a WILD before bed?  ::|:

----------


## nina

> So it's basically a WILD before bed?



Yes. Most people find this extremely hard to do b/c the mind just wants to go to sleep at night (that's what it's used to doing after all) and fall asleep trying to do this.

----------


## surealization

Sweet, always up for trying something new. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

> So it's basically a WILD before bed?



it doesn't specificy need to be done before bed but that's how chris does it. It is a WILD but the procedure is slightly different. The overall goal is to be as comfortable and relaxed as possible. The hardest part is keeping your mind awake when you get close. It's so comfortable you really want to fall asleep.

EDIT: CHRIS TOLD ME HIS RC

remeber he has never been on dream views so he came up with all of this on his own.
[Not his exact words but this is it] When you dream it's night time. So if you think your dreaming ask yourself if you woke up this morning yet.

----------


## topten35

This sounds good, the only problem i have is keeping my eyes closed, even when their sleepy.

----------


## horsey101

> it doesn't specificy need to be done before bed but that's how chris does it. It is a WILD but the procedure is slightly different. The overall goal is to be as comfortable and relaxed as possible. The hardest part is keeping your mind awake when you get close. It's so comfortable you really want to fall asleep.
> 
> EDIT: CHRIS TOLD ME HIS RC
> 
> remeber he has never been on dream views so he came up with all of this on his own.
> [Not his exact words but this is it] When you dream it's night time. So if you think your dreaming ask yourself if you woke up this morning yet.



Interesting RC, but can also give a lot of false positives since you might wake up in the middle of the night or it could be an FA.

----------


## zebrah

Yeah but he doesn't have FAs very often so it works for him. Me and him tried to dream share last night. He entered a lucid and I started to enter a dream and I could see him I was almost in and a fell asleep. I think we almost dream shared because he said he fought off zombies and I saw strange looking people before I fell asleep.

----------


## hgld1234

I tried it and managed to get to Step 3 before getting uncomfterable. I think I consciously fell asleep. Will try again tonight.

----------


## zebrah

Hey guys. I am now conifdent that me and Chris had a short but amazing dream sharing experience with the SD-WILD. We are now both practicing and getting ready to try again. Keep up the good work everyone  :smiley:

----------


## Miyou

> he says "send me the cookie"
> 
> I hope you all try this tonight and we can get some feedback. I know I'm trying



 ::cookiemonster::  Here you go!

I will try this tonight and see how it goes!

----------


## zebrah

good stuff i'm about to try to WILD right now using SD-WILD

----------


## monkeyking

This is very interesting.  I have been lucid dreaming since I was very little as well and have just recently found that there are many interesting techniques to achieve what seems to come fairy natural to me.  The technique this child is describing sounds a lot like what I do most of the time.  The wake back to bed technique is funny to me because I've been doing it without realizing for years (potty trips, etc.) but find that at that point I've already been lucid for much of the night.

----------


## Kuhnada29

Zebra you should ask him if he just imagines things while falling asleep or just watch the darkness. 

Children have imagination to go on..couple that with the fact that they maintain awareness while falling asleep and they don't even have to TRY for a WILD. 

Imagination/inner child is lost as we get older due to social conditioning. Mines come and go depending on the mood I'm in.  You really do have to be your true self. When I say imagination I mean when you are talking/listening and images,sounds, etc. pop into your head.

----------


## MasterMind

This is really nice thanks for sharing. but I don't understand how he enter the dream without lose awareness. I mean if he do this when he go to sleep it seems like he is sleeping [waiting] until he is in rem-sleep (because this is here we dream? or is it ? O.o)  Please tell  :smiley: 
and it takes one and a half hour to get in rem-sleep, is he imagine stuff that long?

Anyway, I will try this the next night  :smiley: 

Maybe you are prepared to become aware in the dream and then fall asleep and when you dream you are aware instantly ?

It looks similar to this:




> When WILDing, you're supposed to sleep for 4-6 hours, wake up, then do the WILD technique, but I'm sort of able to do it right as I go to bed without any sleep. I've found if I lay there and think of nothing, but still try and stay awake, eventually I'll drift in and out of consciousness and next thing I know I'm in a lucid dream. It's hard to explain, it's like I'm half-asleep and when I start to dream I just automatically know I'm dreaming. Anyone else experience this before? It's a pretty convienient method.

----------


## Miyou

I tried this last night, but I was too tired and fell asleep way too quickly  :Sad:

----------


## zebrah

Glad to see people are taking an intrest in this thread again so I will answer some questions. 

1) He does immagine things when he does it, I am trying to get better at taking short mini WILD breaks just to immagine things and allow that skill to reaturn. It does seem that many kids lucid dream but have it beat out of them by social conditioning.

2) no it does not take him or me that long to do it. It only takes him about 20-30 minuits. There is a possibility that you just sit there till the rem period. But if that's true I don't remeber waiting that long. He has described to me that when he enters his dreams his eyes start getting jittery and blink. Which is what your eyes do durring rem sleep. But this happens quickly for him.

Glad to see people trying this I had to stop WILDing for a while because of school but Im ready to get back to it.

----------


## MasterMind

Thank you so much! I try this natural WILD tonight and I will reply my results x)

I just wonder how he stay aware ? maybe I just need to pracctise.

----------


## zebrah

Thanks mastermind, it just takes practice to be aware while WILDing.

----------


## MasterMind

Ok I didn't succed and I know why. 
I went to bed very late and were very tired for some reason I placed my right arm over my eyes with a little presure. This wasn't comfortable and that's the reason to why I failed, but maybe I could have make it because I lay there for 40 minutes and I'm happy that I could stay aware for that long and if you wonder how I know that it was 40 minutes, it's because I started to cough and I went up and check the time -.- But I was also disturbed by sounds all the time when I attempted this, I try again next night...

I remember that I started to see vivid images of my school before I started to cough. Was I close ?

----------


## MidniteHazard

it works  :smiley: 

did everything the kid said and i ended up having my second school lucid dream! it lasted about 5 minutes and i'm sorry to say but i'm so used to WILD'ing that i woke up an hour before i usually woke up just to try to do it when i didnt want to this time.  :smiley: 


good job kid!

----------


## zebrah

Awesome job midnitehazard, Glad to see this working for people who haven't done it before. 

Mastermind, I think you where close by how you describe it. Just keep trying and you will get it.

----------


## MasterMind

I WILL! xD I try again tonight =)

----------


## Kahiko

i saw imiges flash and suddenly i felt like i was sucked in a dream kind of like the feeling when you are in a rollecoaster. adter it i became lucid imedietly and the LD laster very short.

----------


## Nighthog

Wow. This is quite close to what I've been doing for when I've had successful Wilds. Just get down in bed in a comfortable fashion and then look into my mind and visualise peering into any scenes etc that may form in your vision. Though I'm not to adept at it as I get shot waken up mostly. It works well if I'm really tired as it prevents me to drag back to wake state as easily from the views and scenes I may see and interact with in half wake/sleep state.

I see this as a good find and good thread!

----------


## zebrah

Glad to see more responses. I haven't been on DV because I have been hard at work studying for finals. I'm going to start trying to WILD this way again so let's see how it goes. Hopefuly some of you will do it with me. I'm going to ask an admin to edit my first post because I can no longer. Also does anyone on here think I should request the name of this thread changed to SD-WILD?

----------


## MidniteHazard

> does anyone on here think I should request the name of this thread changed to SD-WILD?



yes!

----------


## MidniteHazard

> does anyone on here think I should request the name of this thread changed to SD-WILD?



yes!

----------


## Anglarest

I have some reasons to believe it would work far better than the normal, average WILD attempt.
At least in my opinion, the first thing is that sleep paralysis and dreams for that matter won't come if you are still absolutely aware. You need to think stuff and be kind of distracted before SP.
Secondly, moving when trying to get a WILD isn't as harmful as many think it is. I believe there is a tutorial that exploits this point already - the important is to be comfortable and eventually changing position if needed since the time to get back into atonia will dimish. Heck, last night I tried to WILD for like half an hour and finally gave up to sleep, changing position before and such. It was literally a thought and a dream. 1-minute REM achievement.
Well, that's at least for me anyways. But I do belive that's the right way to WILD, so to speak. LaBerge would be so proud of us haha.

----------


## zebrah

Wow Thanks for your post anglarest. I really like this WILD methood. I'm going to try it again this afternoon. Do you ever wonder if LaBerge has a user account on here? I suppose if anyone knew he would get lots of spam pms. If you read this LaBerge PM me I won't tell anyone lol.

----------


## zebrah

Thought I would give an update. Thanks to ninja the title of this thread has been changed from forget everything you though you knew about wilding.

----------


## bt5

So basically scratch the itches?

----------


## ld411

Gonna give this a try tonight

----------


## Mike02

Little guy usually lasts a minute TEEHEE

----------


## Hukif

Hm, I wonder, who taught you WILD, I always tell people to move for WILDs, and thought the WILD tut does the same? It works for me, btw.

----------


## zebrah

Hey walms that's cool. Chris learned to WILD/LD before I even knew. He's doing it without any teaching. He also of apparently quite good at controling open eye halucination

----------

